# Etoile Polaire Lodge No 1. F&AM - New Orleans, Louisiana



## Bryan (Aug 5, 2009)

Saturday, June 22, It was my pleasure and privilege to visit the oldest Lodge in Louisiana.   

Etoile Polaire Lodge No. 1 F&AM is located in the City of New Orleans Louisiana on North Rampart St. in close proximity to the French Quarter.   

Etoile Polaire Lodge No. 1 was established in 1794 and chartered in 1812 by the Grand Lodge of Louisiana.  The Grand Lodge of Louisiana was chartered in 1812 when Louisiana was admitted to the Union as a state.    It is my understanding that the current building (as seen in the below photos) was constructed in 1848.  It should also be noted that this particular lodge is a "Red Lodge" as it confers the EA, FC, and MM degrees using the old Scottish or French Rite.  All of the Lodges in the New Orleans district operate in the Scottish Rite degrees.   All other lodges through out the great state of Louisiana are "Blue Lodges" and operate in the York Rite degrees.   All of the Blue and Red Lodges are a part of and are subordinate lodges of the Grand Lodge of Louisiana.   

I have been told that the lodge room pretty much with the exception of Air Conditioning and Electric Lighting appears as it did in 1850.  

These photos truly do not do this building justice.   Upon entering the lodge room one is overwhelmed by the sense of age and history.  I do not know exactly how to describe the feeling i got when the huge doors were parted and I got my first glimpse of the lodge room.  

Please notice the gas light fixtures including the beautiful chandelier.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow, that is an impressive old building.  The interior is very different, but nice.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow, thanks for sharing. I love to hear the history of our Lodges.


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm just curious how different a Red lodge operates then a blue lodge.  Not asking specifics, but is there a big difference?  Thank you for posting this, The pictures are awe inspiring but I like history


----------



## Bryan (Aug 5, 2009)

Most lodges through out the USA are York Rite or Blue Lodges because they operate in the "York Rite degrees"  

However, there are a few lodges and this is one of them, that is called a "Red Lodge" because they operate in the Scottish Rite degrees.   Yes there is a huge difference.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 5, 2009)

HKTidwell said:


> I'm just curious how different a Red lodge operates then a blue lodge.  Not asking specifics, but is there a big difference?  Thank you for posting this, The pictures are awe inspiring but I like history



All I can tell you is that there is a difference & you shouldn't miss a single one of them!! I went with Bryan to a SR EA degree a year ago, it was awesome!!


----------



## nick1368 (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks for sharing


----------



## David Zavaleta (Apr 30, 2017)

Does anyone know when they meet? Ill be in NOLA this coming week for Collision Conference and even though my time is quite limited, I would absolutely go to say hello if they were meeting. Thank you an advance.

Fraternally Yours


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 30, 2017)

David Zavaleta said:


> Does anyone know when they meet? Ill be in NOLA this coming week for Collision Conference and even though my time is quite limited, I would absolutely go to say hello if they were meeting. Thank you an advance.
> 
> Fraternally Yours


Ask Mike Poll on FB. 

And  I'm pleased two Utah players  are going to GB


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 30, 2017)

According to the grand lodge website they meet the first Thursday at 7:30.


----------



## chrmc (May 1, 2017)

Louisiana has several degree teams that perform the red degrees, so there are other opportunities to see then than at E.P. #1. 
As Brother Cook said, reaching out to Mike Poll is not a bad option. He usually has an overview of what is going on, or can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Bro. Landry (May 1, 2017)

Hopefully as a Louisiana MM, one day I will be able to enter a lodge such as this one


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## MRichard (May 8, 2017)

New Orleans has several red lodges. Cannot vouch for the accuracy of everything in this article but there is useful information.
http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2008/01/historic-scottish-rite-event-in-new.html?m=1


----------

